# Decoy cart: Need some help



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Me and my dad are looking to buy or get a decoy cart made for us. we have a couple problems. 1. we cannot drive into our goose fields which ****** me off because I have almost 40 carrylite fullbodies and I dont plan on taking 10 trips to bring them all out there. Second, our duck pond is about 500 yards away from our truck and carrying 3 bags of decoys is gay so we want a decoy cart lol. 

If anyone has any pictures of your decoy carts, or other peoples, or links or anything that would help me that would be awesome! Thanks fellas.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Brett

The best example I have seen is similar to, what I would call, a lawncare utility cart. Basically it is a 3 sided box with a long handle on the open side....riding on 2 bicycle tires. Should be fairly simple to build with some plywood and 2x2s or 2x4s....a couple used tires off of an old 12 speed.....and a couple pieces of tubing for an axle and pull handle. Drilling and pinning the ends of your axle would allow you to pull the wheels off quickly for easier transport to the field.

A company up in Spokane makes a fold up cart like what I am describing. It might be a little small for what you are hauling in but will give you a idea of what I am talking about and ideas to build your own. The site is http://www.tipkemfg.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

I apreeciate your help, I will talk to my dad about this one! Thanks man.


----------



## Steve9501 (Oct 9, 2003)

We have had the same issue - we solved it by using a dear carrier. I got mine for 84 bucks but they run from 84 - 150. They are light weight and they usually collapse down so you can put them in the pick-up with the rest of your gear


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I had to do a little research but here is one that might fit the "bill" for you. It is a, "Warren and Sweat® Mule Game Cart" and is on sale at the SprortsmansGuide.com for I believe $79.97. Their web site is down for me right now but I knew it was listed there last weekend for that price.

There are several ways to look at this item.

One, is go to The Sportsman's Guide's website when its back up and you will find it. Order it directly from them and I have a coupon for either $5 or maybe more off if you want it - and that will cover part of shipping.

Second, you can look at it at Amazon.com right now. Thats right, Amazon.com. They are trying out a Sporting Goods Shop (Beta) right now and it is available through them but is actually being shipped/sold by you guessed it, The Sportsman's Guide. The good and the bad is that Amazon is selling it at the old price of $99.97. While there is no coupon (unless you have one or a gift certificate from Amazon) you will have to pay the higher price.

BUT. Right now, every $50 order from Amazon at their Sporting Goods Store will gain you a $20 GC (gift certificate) for future purchases at Amazon in any of their stores. Here is the link: 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...3-7532023?v=glance&s=sporting-goods&n=3412851

And here is the item number: B0000BXIUF

I hope that helps, as it looks like a pretty good cart that can be used for a bunch of things, what with the collapsible sides and all. Contact me for the coupon(s) at: [email protected]

PS I do not represent any company, web site, or person. I am simply a "deal-maker" and love the art of making a good deal like the one I shared with Chris earlier this Summer on those Federal Steel Shot shells for under $50 a case. Actually, a lot less if you all sent in the $30 and $40 rebates for your case purchases!

Just let me know if I can assist.

Bob (A future retired resident) Zettler


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Their web site is back up and the price is now $69.97 plus shipping. A $5 coupon is: SPG288 and SPG743. Has to be a $50 order.

PM me or email me with questions.

Here is the Link: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=88447


----------

